# Who can mod my L0D's?



## kaichu dento (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't know how hard these are to work on, especially as small as they are, but here goes! :naughty:

I'm hoping to get a couple emitter changes and would really like to have the UI perfected, at least from my perspective.

What has made me not perfectly happy with the L0D was the beam color up until I got a Rebel80 version and I'd like to see if I could get a similar, if not higher output emitter put into my Q4 head.

My other wish is to see if someone can change the UI to start on low and also to lower the low setting so it's at least as low as the D10 and to have the medium setting somewhere between where the present medium and low settings are.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 20, 2008)

Right now I have an olive colored one but am in the process of buying a Ti as well and would like them both worked over.


----------

